# Old Garrard Clock That Needed Mainspring



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Forum friends, here is a few pictures of a clock i put a new mainspring in, reason for posting is it took me ages to work out how to get the movement out, and if anyone else has something similar it may help them, the front of the clock face at the bottom has a wooden rim which pulls forward, revealing the two sharp nails which it is impaled on, this then pulls forward an inch and then it slides down from the top which it is angled into.

Then you take the very thin glass off, and the hands are removed, the dial plate is held in by a 2 brass nails, one at the top and one bottom of the dial, this then lifts away revealing a steel dial square falseplate which is screwed into the wood on the edge of the metal plate, with the inner screws of this falseplate screwing directly into the four pillars of the brass carriage clock type movement which come out as one, shame i didn't take pics of the movement or escapement before hand as it was filthy........ it took a lot of wheel & pinion cleaning to get it as you see it here, the escapement was also gunged up with dead flies!!

Here are a few pics showing the completed movement with new spring, the old spring where the end eye is ripped out and the completed clock










Completed clock above










Clock above prior to case polishing with wooden edge covering glass removed, glass in place










Movement above re-built










Escapement added after lots of cleaning.........










The old broken spring........


----------

